

Show HN: Windows Phone app that shows you “best tweets” of Your Twitter stream - rockcoder
http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=d727263c-3a2b-4996-b109-5a6bb572da2b

======
rockcoder
Just a little more info: If You follow many users, sometimes You don't want to
scroll through all unread tweets in your Twitter stream and just want a quick
look at the most "relevant" stuff tailored just for You. So I created a little
app for that

